# can you help me prepare for my appointment and is this legal???



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

So after posting my bloodwork on here i had some really great people who responded and said they believe i might have graves but since i havent been officially diagnosed i want to know what blood work tests i need to make sure are done. Can you help me with that and also in search for past lab work at previous dr offices i called and was told by a rude lady that i need to pay a few bucks per sheet to get copies and she found this completely hillarious....is this legal? She


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am not familiar with your back ground. Some of the tests you may have had, or should have, include TSI, TRab,& TPOAb as well as an ultrasound and RAIU Some people have obvious physical symptoms too (eyes, tremors, and weird skin stuff) are the ones I know about.

Are you in the US? If so, your records are to be available to you through the HIPAA. A small charge for copying may happen. Does your provider offer online access to your health records? Are you able to go in person to the office to ask? A nominal fee is legal, the rude behavior is not nice but.... sometimes medical office folks act like they are the keeper of the gate to things you should not have access; remain calm & assertive and if necessary, go higher up the food chain to get what is yours.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My doctors office told me $1 a sheet when I went in to read my records. I told them to hand me my file and I would read it in the waiting room. So, they copied back a few years, handed them to me and I sat and read them and took notes - walked back up and she shreadded them in front of me.

I feel like I won on this one.

They do, however send me my lab results which are usually 1 page for free through the mail.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

If you do something like that, would you be able to take pictures of the pages? I work in a library and people photograph genealogy stuff all of the and it works well.


----------



## Paulax (Dec 9, 2014)

Just wow!

I just read this thread and just wow!

I have one office admin who is so awesome. She will give me numbers over the phone, she will text numbers if my endo in on call. She has faxed scanned my reports for me.

All office admin should be like Cindi.

Double wow on the shredding.....right in front of you.

Bravo to the idea of photgraphing your reports.


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

The fee is legal, the amount depends on the office. But, they send records to other providers for free. So, if that office isn't willing to help, contact your primary care doctor and see if they would give you the records for free, then just call your endo and request that they are sent there


----------

